# Free e-mail newsletter from the American College of Gastroenterology



## 23502 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello IBS Self Help and Support Group Community,The American College of Gastroenterology and it's member doctors are now offering a free e-mail newsletter about digestive health called, fittingly enough, Digestive Health SmartBrief.Digestive Health SmartBrief comes out once a week on Wednesday mornings. It contains the week's key GI health stories from around the internet, selected and summarized by our health care editors. Each week we have stories on * healthy living, * developments in diagnosis and treatment, and * key legislation and regulations. We also have a Clinical Trial Monitor, a Patient Perspectives feature, a physician locator, and links to reputable information about digestive diseases and disorders.The newsletter has been in a pilot for the past six months with three GI practices (which is why all of the doctors on the registration pages are from Miami, Providence, and the Dallas area). That pilot is wrapping up successfully, and the newsletter is being rolled out to ACG's 9000 member gastroenterologists and their patients over the coming months. You can see a sample issue and sign up for the newsletter on our website. My company, SmartBrief, which publishes Digestive Health SmartBrief for ACG, is a reputable newsletter publisher who will never give your personal information to anyone. We do not sell, trade, or otherwise share our lists.Thanks to IBSGroup for having a spot on their forum for product/service announcements like this. I hope you all will take a moment to look at a sample issue and, if you are interested, sign up for this free newsletter. I will keep an eye on this post and if anyone has any questions or suggestions, I'll attempt to address them.Thanks very much,Colin SellarProduct Manager, Digestive Health SmartBrief


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Thank you Colin for visiting us and bringing this to our attention. I have signed up for the newsletter.Jeff


----------



## 23502 (Apr 16, 2007)

Happy New Year, IBS Group. Thank you to those of you who signed up to receive ACG's free patient newsletter, Digestive Health SmartBrief, via e-mail. For any of you considering whether to sign up, I thought it might be useful to see the most popular stories form the past few months. The links take you to the story summary which has a link to the original article.1: Research: Diet low in carbs reduces IBS, IBD symptoms (10/31/2007)2: Gluten-free market continues strong growth (12/05/2007)3: Simple steps can make gas more manageable (09/05/2007)4: Tips for gluten-free dieters during the holidays (12/19/2007)5: Experts discuss how to add probiotics to daily diet (09/05/2007)6: Antibiotics show promise against Crohn's disease (12/05/2007)7: Celiac-friendly holiday treat: Flourless Almond Cake (12/12/2007 )8: Crohn's disease presents differently in girls, boys (12/26/2007)9: FDA Approves oral heartburn drug (11/21/2007)10: How to handle belching, bloating, and flatulence (9/19/2007)​Also, for anyone whose doctor isn't one of the 900 ACG members currently participating, you can always select "My doctor is not listed yet..." from the main sign-up page.Thanks again for hosting a spot on your forums for information like this. Colin


----------

